# Hammerangeot Shimano BIOCRAFT XTR-LARGE ARBOR Fliegenrolle - Hammerpreis !!!



## am-angelsport (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

TOP Aktuelles Angebot
​ 
*Shimano *​ *BIOCRAFT XTR-LARGE ARBOR 56 *​ *Fliegenrolle **

zum Hammerpreis**
*
 
​ 





 *
*

NUR 149,95 €- unglaublich !

 
bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 


mit weiteren absoluten Hammerangeboten.​ 



Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

